
Followed Product Hunt Launch Guide, Here Are the Results - hodaraadam
https://medium.com/@surfcoderepeat/i-put-ph-launch-guide-to-test-and-this-is-what-happened-6ddd9b271ec3
======
hodaraadam
Quick update, since this post the site got 220k page views, got mentioned in
some news and now for some weird reason people are making videos about it
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=whatifbitcoin.c...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=whatifbitcoin.com)
.... conclusion: START CREATING MORE SIDE PROJECTS

